# I won't be moving to Mexico



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I've looked at this up and down and sideways, and have decided instead of moving to Mexico, I've decided to become a van dweller and see some of my own country. I've never really traveled around the U.S. much, and I think it's time to do that. 

These are my main reasons not to do it:

The entire process and expense of getting the visa and then possibly getting there and hating it, thus having to pack it all up, move back to the states and find another place I can afford is just too much of a gamble.
I've just gotten Medicare and Medicaid after 8 years with no insurance, so the thought of not being able to use them is a huge drawback. I have lupus and thyroid problems, so I feel like having to pay for my own medical care would be cost prohibitive, even in Mexico. 
Not having a car and not actually wanting to have a car is not as difficult here as it would be there. I'd have to live in a pretty populus area in Mexico that has sufficient public transportation for me to get anywhere I needed to go, and I don't want to live in a populus area. 
I'm not getting into learning a new language. I like being able to communicate in my native language with anyone I need to. It's comfortable for me, and I honestly don't want to change that.
The horrible stories of people getting charged for automobile accidents and landing up in jail, and having to pay off the officials to get the simplest things done is more than I can handle.
The machinations one has to go through to work online from Mexico are prohibitive to me having a decent income. I've heard stories of people having their PayPal accounts frozen for 6 months because they are in another country from the one their account is registered in, and while a VPN may fix a lot of that, it may not. I can't take that chance, because I need what I make online to live.
With this administration, who knows that I might get there and not be allowed to return, or that there might be so much anti-American sentiment building in the country that it would be dangerous to be there. 
Finally, I just love my country, and as messed up as it is right now, I'd rather stay and fight for it than run away. I probably don't have many more years to live, and I don't want to die in another country and have my children be burdened with getting my body home. 

It's been nice chatting with you all, and I've learned so much that helped me make my decision. I appreciate the support and encouragement, but this gal is staying in the good ole US of A.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> I've looked at this up and down and sideways, and have decided instead of moving to Mexico, I've decided to become a van dweller and see some of my own country. I've never really traveled around the U.S. much, and I think it's time to do that.
> 
> These are my main reasons not to do it:
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have thought it through thoroughly and decided what will work best for you. I wish you the best in the future. You are always welcome to post here whether you have any direct involvement with Mexico or not.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your loss if you've never been or tried. Parking in front of a Sate or National Park restroom will cost what a discount hotel costs


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

sparks said:


> Your loss if you've never been or tried. Parking in front of a Sate or National Park restroom will cost what a discount hotel costs


That was sort of mean and very offensive. I never said I wouldn't visit Mexico, and different people have different needs. I haven't been to any foreign countries, and I don't consider it a loss. I live in the greatest country on earth -- the one people fight and risk death in tiny boats to get to. Don't see anyone risking death in tiny boats to move to Mexico.

ETA: I've unsubscribed from this thread, so no need for any further derogatory comments. Goodbye.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

You did the right chose. Mexico isn't worth visiting even resort cities. Why when you have much better places? I envy you for living in normal civilized country. I would trade my Mexican permanent residence card for permission to live last one month in US or Canada. All Mexican cities are ugly, dirty slums with dirty air and with few "elite" streets for tourists and photos to make false immersion to attract more tourists. And even these places are dirty. Its bad for physical and mental health(me as an example ) to live in Mexico. Most important - its pointless to live in Mexico. (Everything interesting and new is in countries like US science etc) You haven't lose anything. You saved time money and health. You can just to browse in Google maps random streets of Mexican cities to ensure that its all true.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

medi said:


> You did the right chose. Mexico isn't worth visiting even resort cities. Why when you have much better places? I envy you for living in normal civilized country. I would trade my Mexican permanent residence card for permission to live last one month in US or Canada. All Mexican cities are ugly, dirty slums with dirty air and with few "elite" streets for tourists and photos to make false immersion to attract more tourists. And even these places are dirty. Its bad for physical and mental health(me as an example ) to live in Mexico. Most important - its pointless to live in Mexico. (Everything interesting and new is in countries like US science etc) You haven't lose anything. You saved time money and health. You can just to browse in Google maps random streets of Mexican cities to ensure that its all true.


I think you and Deb should hook up. Perhaps she has some extra room in her van for you.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

A thank you to all the posters but I can't move would have been sufficient lol I don't know , I just was reminded of aesops fables, a fox , a bird some grapes , you know the one


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

medi said:


> You did the right chose. Mexico isn't worth visiting even resort cities. Why when you have much better places? I envy you for living in normal civilized country. I would trade my Mexican permanent residence card for permission to live last one month in US or Canada. All Mexican cities are ugly, dirty slums with dirty air and with few "elite" streets for tourists and photos to make false immersion to attract more tourists. And even these places are dirty. Its bad for physical and mental health(me as an example ) to live in Mexico. Most important - its pointless to live in Mexico. (Everything interesting and new is in countries like US science etc) You haven't lose anything. You saved time money and health. You can just to browse in Google maps random streets of Mexican cities to ensure that its all true.


My, but this Kafkaesque description of Mexico makes one consider leaving immediately, which I'd do if I were half as miserable as medi. Good thing I don't live in a big city slum or, even worse, a tourist resort... so I think I'll stay.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> My, but this Kafkaesque description of Mexico makes one consider leaving immediately, which I'd do if I were half as miserable as medi. Good thing I don't live in a big city slum or, even worse, a tourist resort... so I think I'll stay.


But Mexico must be a better place to be than "slovakia" - although from the pictures on the internet it does look pretty nice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

medi said:


> You did the right chose. Mexico isn't worth visiting even resort cities. Why when you have much better places? I envy you for living in normal civilized country. I would trade my Mexican permanent residence card for permission to live last one month in US or Canada. All Mexican cities are ugly, dirty slums with dirty air and with few "elite" streets for tourists and photos to make false immersion to attract more tourists. And even these places are dirty. Its bad for physical and mental health(me as an example ) to live in Mexico. Most important - its pointless to live in Mexico. (Everything interesting and new is in countries like US science etc) You haven't lose anything. You saved time money and health. You can just to browse in Google maps random streets of Mexican cities to ensure that its all true.


Hmmm, somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today, I think, or maybe this has been going on for awhile. Any statement beginning with "all . . ." is likely to be untrue. If you are so unhappy here, why not return to your homeland? Have a nice day, if that's possible living in this horrible country!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

medi said:


> You did the right chose. Mexico isn't worth visiting even resort cities. Why when you have much better places? I envy you for living in normal civilized country. I would trade my Mexican permanent residence card for permission to live last one month in US or Canada. All Mexican cities are ugly, dirty slums with dirty air and with few "elite" streets for tourists and photos to make false immersion to attract more tourists. And even these places are dirty. Its bad for physical and mental health(me as an example ) to live in Mexico. Most important - its pointless to live in Mexico. (Everything interesting and new is in countries like US science etc) You haven't lose anything. You saved time money and health. You can just to browse in Google maps random streets of Mexican cities to ensure that its all true.


Do I sense some sarcasm here?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Do I sense some sarcasm here?


I sense the comments of a really unhappy camper!


----------



## vermeer (Dec 10, 2016)

DebInFL said:


> With this administration, who knows that I might get there and not be allowed to return, or that there might be so much anti-American sentiment building in the country that it would be dangerous to be there.


Sorry, I just have to respond to this statement, which I believe is utter nonsense. The first part is laughable. But the "anti-American sentiment building...would be dangerous to live there" is what I'd like to address. The Mexican people are the warmest, friendliest, most loving people I've ever met. I've lived in many places and traveled throughout Europe, the U.S., and Latin America. No place has ever welcomed me as much as Mexico. I've lived with families there while attending Spanish immersion classes, and they made me part of the family. They never saw me or any U.S. citizens in a negative light. They are critical of their own government and some of the policies of the U.S. government, but not of the people. Many, if not most, Mexicans have relatives that live in the U.S. Many want to travel or live there. I, myself, am looking forward to moving to the country that I view as the most welcoming, with some of the best art, architecture, ruins, music, food, and people, in the world.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I understand the thinking process that went into the OP's decision to not move to Mexico, and I applaud her for making it. She knows her tastes and hopes better than any of us can. Based on those, she made the right decision. I hope she fares well.

If I had been single a dozen years ago, I never could have worked up the nerve to move to a foreign country where I didn't even know the language. My spouse talked me into trying it for "a year". Persuasive guy.....you betcha, and he did do the heavy lifting in the process of moving. I can't say I was thrilled to be here for the first year, but as time went on and I looked at the good, the bad and the ugly.......and there is plenty of all of it..........I decided the good outweighed the rest and started really liking it here. Still do. Life is good.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

DebInFL said:


> I've looked at this up and down and sideways, and have decided instead of moving to Mexico, I've decided to become a van dweller and see some of my own country. I've never really traveled around the U.S. much, and I think it's time to do that.
> 
> These are my main reasons not to do it:
> 
> ...


good luck, stay healthy


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I definitely think Deb made the right choice for her. I doubt that she would have had a successful transition nor a long happy relationship with life in Mexico. Ever since her first posts I sensed that she was not a good candidate for the expat life but I would have never said so earlier because I didn't want to play the role of a killjoy for her relocation idea and besides, I could have been totally wrong in my assessment. It seems that she now has come to the conclusion that Mexico wasn't the right move for her and that's a good thing -- much better to realize that now than after making the move.

Now, I don't agree with most of the reasons she gave in her post and some of them are just plain factually incorrect but in the end, she will be better off with this decision. 

For most of us, living in Mexico has been some combination of a blessing, an adventure, an inspiration and a learning experience (of course mixed with occasional frustration) so telling us her reasoning in her post was whatever one calls the exact opposite of "preaching to the choir".

May each person find their place in this world, be it Mexico or South Florida or somewhere else.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

vermeer said:


> Sorry, I just have to respond to this statement, which I believe is utter nonsense. The first part is laughable. But the "anti-American sentiment building...would be dangerous to live there" is what I'd like to address. The Mexican people are the warmest, friendliest, most loving people I've ever met. I've lived in many places and traveled throughout Europe, the U.S., and Latin America. No place has ever welcomed me as much as Mexico. I've lived with families there while attending Spanish immersion classes, and they made me part of the family. *They never saw me or any U.S. citizens in a negative light. They are critical of their own government and some of the policies of the U.S. government, but not of the people. * Many, if not most, Mexicans have relatives that live in the U.S. Many want to travel or live there. I, myself, am looking forward to moving to the country that I view as the most welcoming, with some of the best art, architecture, ruins, music, food, and people, in the world.


Perhaps because there is such a sharp distinction in the minds of many Mexicans between their own family/community and their government, they can easily separate their reaction to an expat neighbor from the actions and pronouncements of the U.S. government. They do not equate their family and friends with the corrupt actions of members of their own government; and so neither do they in most cases equate their expat neighbor with the U.S. government and its policies. 

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Van living isn't for seniors, shacking up with a hibernating bear would be warmer and a lot more safe.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't believe Mexico dares to damand some time consuming migration paperworks from US citizens. What a clowns . Maybe they will build a wall too. 

Take me to your van and get me out of here. We could venture to the north to Canada, get in some trouble and hide in wilderness. Just pick me up first.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Van living isn't for seniors, shacking up with a hibernating bear would be warmer and a lot more safe.


I dunno. Bears are smelly. Why not do a van trip as a senior? Keep a stun gun handy in the van. Happy travels.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> My, but this Kafkaesque description of Mexico makes one consider leaving immediately, which I'd do if I were half as miserable as medi. Good thing I don't live in a big city slum or, even worse, a tourist resort... so I think I'll stay.


I do live in what would probably be considered a slum a few miles outside a tourist resort(Acapulco) and I would never want to go back to the almighty USA or any other place to live. Mexico is my home and I do not want people like medi living here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Rammstein said:


> I do live in what would probably be considered a slum a few miles outside a tourist resort(Acapulco) and I would never want to go back to the almighty USA or any other place to live. Mexico is my home and I do not want people like medi living here.


People, Medi is joking. Maybe the forum needs <sarcasm> ... </sarcasm> tags.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> People, Medi is joking. Maybe the forum needs <sarcasm> ... </sarcasm> tags.


How about this?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> People, Medi is joking. Maybe the forum needs <sarcasm> ... </sarcasm> tags.


</sarcasm>I still think Medi should go on Deb's road trip.<sarcasm>.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

DebInFL said:


> I've looked at this up and down and sideways, and have decided instead of moving to Mexico, I've decided to become a van dweller and see some of my own country. I've never really traveled around the U.S. much, and I think it's time to do that.
> 
> These are my main reasons not to do it:
> 
> ...


I don't know if you will be revisiting this thread now that your decision has been made, Deb, but for what it's worth, I'd say you did a good job of researching, asking questions, sorting through information, and establishing your own individual priorities. Your perceptions and priorities are uniquely your own, and they are what you need to base your decision on. Sifting through this same information, another person might arrive at a completely different decision; but yours is the one that is right for you. Different people have different needs, and their own way of looking at things.

I can readily identify with the health care part of your thinking. As a new Medicare recipient myself--one who has not had health care coverage during many years in the U.S.--I am conflicted about moving to a country where I cannot use it. That may ultimately prove to be a choice I can not afford, but for right now it is.

Your plan to try life on the road in a van sounds intriguing. Why not? What an adventure! Sure, it may not suit you through all the years left to you, but what a stimulating and engaging life while it does. 

.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm with you, Turtle Too. Why not have a glorious road trip? She didn't say it was a forever plan.

As far as Medicare coverage is concerned, my husband and I have had much better medical experiences in Mexico than we had under Medicare in the U.S....so that's not as big a consideration as it may seem.

Let's hope everyone who contemplates a move thinks it through as thoroughly as she did. Too many people move here at great expense and can't wait to get back NOB after a short time. They didn't consider everything.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> I'm with you, Turtle Too. Why not have a glorious road trip? She didn't say it was a forever plan.
> 
> As far as Medicare coverage is concerned, my husband and I have had much better medical experiences in Mexico than we had under Medicare in the U.S....so that's not as big a consideration as it may seem.
> 
> Let's hope everyone who contemplates a move thinks it through as thoroughly as she did. Too many people move here at great expense and can't wait to get back NOB after a short time. They didn't consider everything.


I have some other friends who are doing the same thing. She is about to finish two years in Mexico with the Peace Corps. He is just retiring. They have purchased an RV and plan to live on the road for a year or a few.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> Your plan to try life on the road in a van sounds intriguing. Why not? What an adventure! Sure, it may not suit you through all the years left to you, but what a stimulating and engaging life while it does.


Living in a van is just a step above living on the street. 35 years ago I worked for the world's largest computer company. There was a project which lasted perhaps 4 years and several of the contractors I worked with lived in vans and pocketed the per-diems they were allowed. They would sleep in parking lots and wash in the bathrooms at work. Then they would drive home on weekends.

The summer I turned 17 and got my driver's license my friends and I purchased a used VW bus (we are talking 40+ years ago). We were hippies (middle class hippies). We spent the three months of a summer to drive (from NY) through Chicago/South Dakota/Montana/Northern California/Los Angeles/Nevada/Arizona. (I'm probably leaving out a few states. In California we slept on the beach. We tried to stay in 'campgrounds' but often we slept in parking lots. It was a great experience. We got in an accident in Flagstaff Arizona and ultimately had to fly home - But I think three months might be about the right length of time for such an adventure.


----------



## ffejcat62 (Sep 9, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> Living in a van is just a step above living on the street. 35 years ago I worked for the world's largest computer company. There was a project which lasted perhaps 4 years and several of the contractors I worked with lived in vans and pocketed the per-diems they were allowed. They would sleep in parking lots and wash in the bathrooms at work. Then they would drive home on weekends.
> 
> The summer I turned 17 and got my driver's license my friends and I purchased a used VW bus (we are talking 40+ years ago). We were hippies (middle class hippies). We spent the three months of a summer to drive (from NY) through Chicago/South Dakota/Montana/Northern California/Los Angeles/Nevada/Arizona. (I'm probably leaving out a few states. In California we slept on the beach. We tried to stay in 'campgrounds' but often we slept in parking lots. It was a great experience. We got in an accident in Flagstaff Arizona and ultimately had to fly home - But I think three months might be about the right length of time for such an adventure.


Were you a Deadhead?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> People, Medi is joking. Maybe the forum needs <sarcasm> ... </sarcasm> tags.


I thought so, too, but then I read some of Medi's past posts on other threads, and I think he's serious (or he is deliberately trying to rile people up, you know like those creatures who hide under bridges).


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I thought so, too, but then I read some of Medi's past posts on other threads, and I think he's serious (or he is deliberately trying to rile people up, you know like those creatures who hide under bridges).



Medi definitely seems to like stirring things up and getting people to react. (As has happened on this thread.) A high proportion of his posts have been provocative in nature from the beginning--wanting to move to northern Mexico to be "closer to civilization." Or perhaps he just has a perverse sense of humor. But I tend to think that he enjoys creating a bit of a brouhaha.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm just writing what I think. Ive left northen MX few days ago. Its an ugly horrible dumb. I wanted to die every moment just to not see it and to not realize where I am.
When you know you can take an airplain and same day to be at civilization again its feels different.
I feel like traped in cursed place with zombies.
I don't want to return "home".
I can't go to US and Canada. They don't gave me pemission to enter, because I don't have family. They just don't need me. They want that I never existed. And I agree. But I will not living pointless life in "3rd world". 
I just wanted to be part of real civilization and to help. But I won't try again.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Also I am homeless now, I'm not giving all what I have for hotels ,rent, deposits again , and I won't even waste time with their stupid avals. I wish I had a car. Can someone sell me an old broken car in Cancun? For 200usd , at the end of April.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

medi said:


> I'm just writing what I think. Ive left northen MX few days ago. Its an ugly horrible dumb. I wanted to die every moment just to not see it and to not realize where I am.
> When you know you can take an airplain and same day to be at civilization again its feels different.
> I feel like traped in cursed place with zombies.
> I don't want to return "home".
> ...


Sorry, Medi, but it is hard for me to sympathize with someone feeling trapped but who has the right of free movement throughout 26 countries. You complain about Mexico as a "third world" country, and yet Europe has many "first world" countries you could choose from. But you claim "Europe is boring." So Mexico is third world hell with old buildings and dirty streets--a "cursed place with zombies." And full of short women, who are, of all things, Mexican--an earlier complaint of yours, no?

Mexico is unbearable. Europe is boring. The U.S. is all things civilized and cool. Do I have that right?

You make no sense. You continue to lament that you can't enter the U.S., and yet Slovakia has enjoyed visa waiver privileges with the U.S. for years. You can enter the U.S. *without a visa* for up to 90 days for either tourism or business. You may not be able to live there permanently, but you can stay for 90 days at a time--long enough to escape the cursed place of misery and zombies, certainly. As well as that entire continent of boredom. 26 countries and you couldn't find one to your liking? Ah, well, perhaps you are meant to reside here amongst the short women and the zombies?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

medi said:


> Also I am homeless now, I'm not giving all what I have for hotels ,rent, deposits again , and I won't even waste time with their stupid avals. I wish I had a car. Can someone sell me an old broken car in Cancun? For 200usd , at the end of April.


If you are actually homeless, you need to get yourself back to your own country and start over in familiar surroundings. But I tend toward the theory that you are just having a bit of fun at our expense. 

.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> If you are actually homeless, you need to get yourself back to your own country and start over in familiar surroundings. But I tend toward the theory that you are just having a bit of fun at our expense.
> 
> .


I think this one lives under a bridge and eats troll food.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> I think this one lives under a bridge and eats troll food.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo...


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

medi said:


> ........I can't go to US and Canada. They don't gave me pemission to enter, because I don't have family.......


We should read between the lines, first off, both Canada and the U.S don't care if you have family in the country or not, but if you don't have the funds to support yourself, they can refuse entry, if they think you might be there to live and/or work illegally, they can refuse entry, or if they don't think you will leave, they will refuse entry, if you have a criminal record, they can refuse entry. There are numerous reasons they won't give "permission the enter", and just because you don't have family, isn't one of them. I don't have family in the U.S, but they have let me in over 70 times , and its what medi isn't telling us that we need to consider. :violin:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gringotim said:


> . . . I don't have family in the U.S, but they have let me in over 70 times , and its what medi isn't telling us that we need to consider. :violin:


I think you've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

medi said:


> I feel like traped in cursed place with zombies..


Maybe medi is confusing Dia de los Muertos with everyday life in Mexico:behindsofa:eep:


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Me thinks medi is getting/has gotten exactly what he/she wanted here.... 3 pages of back and forth. Time to quit feeding???


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a free suggestion for improvement to this site. Apparently Deb has the ability to ignore posts - but WE do not have the same ability (on a thread basis). This site needs the ability for people to ignore threads.


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Both times I applying for US and Canada visit they have answerd that I had not enogth relations to current place(no family, no work here, I could easily stay in us or canada). 
But I don't care anymore. I have tried 5 times different ways including helicopter night chase between mountains. I can't tell to myself that I haven tried anymore. 
I will not live in 3rd world and nobody can force my with their laws. I don't care about anyting now.
I dont see point lying by Internet where nobody knows me. Everything here could be lie why read at all?


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Just for all the other posters info , deb stated I believe that she is on Medicare and Medicaid that is a state ran health program and eligibility is different from state to state , so travel from state to state would be practicality impossible . I worked all social services programs unless there has been a major change since I stopped working ( possible but I don't think so ) . She would not be able to work online and need high speed internet with out reporting income to the state issuing the Medicaid. I would never comment on this normally but the whole post by Deb was just off , period . After 2 years on SSA disability people become eligible for Medicare and very low income people are eligible for Medicaid ( very low income ) these are people totally disabled and well below poverty line with no other income. Just my experience with the programs and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Me Linda said:


> Just for all the other posters info , deb stated I believe that she is on Medicare and Medicaid that is a state ran health program and eligibility is different from state to state , so travel from state to state would be practicality impossible . I worked all social services programs unless there has been a major change since I stopped working ( possible but I don't think so ) . She would not be able to work online and need high speed internet with out reporting income to the state issuing the Medicaid. I would never comment on this normally but the whole post by Deb was just off , period . After 2 years on SSA disability people become eligible for Medicare and very low income people are eligible for Medicaid ( very low income ) these are people totally disabled and well below poverty line with no other income. Just my experience with the programs and I could be totally wrong.


Securing reliable medical care while traveling around the U.S. is no doubt one of the more daunting challenges of Deb's plan. (It can be daunting enough even without the complications of travel!) While she may not have that piece sorted yet, and it may place some limitations on her final plan, the journey is hers to shape. Although I may not agree with all of her thinking, or some of her conclusions, I found her post to be honest and thoughtful. Whatever the obstacles, I hope that she and her van will get to go on that road trip and explore some of the country.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

horseshoe846 said:


> Here is a free suggestion for improvement to this site. Apparently Deb has the ability to ignore posts - but WE do not have the same ability (on a thread basis). This site needs the ability for people to ignore threads.


It is already there. When you make a post, look below and you'll see under "Additional Options" a setting for "Thread Subscription". Just set it to "Do not subscribe" and voila! I'm sure that is what Deb did when she told us that she was unsubscribing to this thread.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> It is already there. When you make a post, look below and you'll see under "Additional Options" a setting for "Thread Subscription". Just set it to "Do not subscribe" and voila! I'm sure that is what Deb did when she told us that she was unsubscribing to this thread.


You can also set a general option so that it does not automatically subscribe you to a thread when you post on it. It cuts down on the amount of email you get from the site.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't ever look at whatever email account is associated with this site. I just use my chrome browser. An option that is available is to add someone to your ignore list - only trouble with that is you have to be signed-in. Which makes sense.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

DebInFL said:


> That was sort of mean and very offensive. I never said I wouldn't visit Mexico, and different people have different needs. I haven't been to any foreign countries, and I don't consider it a loss. I live in the greatest country on earth -- the one people fight and risk death in tiny boats to get to. Don't see anyone risking death in tiny boats to move to Mexico.
> 
> ETA: I've unsubscribed from this thread, so no need for any further derogatory comments. Goodbye.


First two sentences I agreed, was going to hit the thumbs up, then I read that about you living in the greatest Country on earth (how would you know that if you haven't travel abroad?) and that comment about the tiny boats.
Boy, you really need to broaden your horizons and your knowledge once you are there!
People don't come to Mexico in tiny boats because they can walk to the Country, or come in larger boats, or even 
Fly. Thousands, if not millions of people came to Mexico and stayed. Many of them risking their lives.
Cubans use tiny boats because Florida is so darn close to the island.
Good choice to not move to Mexico, stay in the USA, don't you ever move from there, please.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

GARYJ65 said:


> DebInFL said:
> 
> 
> > That was sort of mean and very offensive. I never said I wouldn't visit Mexico, and different people have different needs. I haven't been to any foreign countries, and I don't consider it a loss. I live in the greatest country on earth -- the one people fight and risk death in tiny boats to get to. Don't see anyone risking death in tiny boats to move to Mexico.
> ...


 yes Gary exactly, this whole post was off! I don't think tundra was getting what I was saying! Deb Medicaid/ Medicare , Deb working on line , Deb moving from state to state. NONE of this jibs with moving to Mexico or living in a van and moving from state to state . The minute someone moves into another state they lose that Medicaid coverage , period. That was a reason she gave for not moving to Mexico!!!!!! Medicare would continue with 20% deductible which would probably be more than medical care in Mexico would cost her, and being so low income be unable to meet in the US . "Tundra if she researched Mexico so much before moving, would she not research her Medicaid eligibility from moving from state to state?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

lagoloo said:


> I dunno. Bears are smelly. Why not do a van trip as a senior? Keep a stun gun handy in the van. Happy travels.


I have a habit of watching those border security shows from Australia, Canada and U.S., available both on youtube and netflix. Great fun. But trying to bring a stun gun or taser into Canada will get you rejected, usually, and will trigger extensive search of all your belongings.

Their right. But what I thought was unfair were two American hunters boating to Alaska to hunt. Canadians pulled them over in their territorial waters and sent them back because of their rifles.

Oh, by the way, if you have a DUI arrest, not even a conviction, Canada will turn you back (Common on show. I don't have any), unless you get a document from a local govt that I think a Canadian consulate has to approve that you're "rehabilitated."

Two or three arrests without convictions can get you rejected at Canadian border. Felony convictions on anything, and even often misdemeanors, except moving violations mean rejections, though "reckless driving" arrest or conviction is a red flag that triggers total search and often rejection. They're also very suspicious of young (working class) Americans or Brits and Irish trying to enter with few resources, worried they might be seeking work. No cousin exceptions at all.

Quite a change from pre 9/11.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I was kidding, in response to the guy suggesting a bear.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> First two sentences I agreed, was going to hit the thumbs up, then I read that about you living in the greatest Country on earth (how would you know that if you haven't travel abroad?) and that comment about the tiny boats.
> Boy, you really need to broaden your horizons and your knowledge once you are there!
> People don't come to Mexico in tiny boats because they can walk to the Country, or come in larger boats, or even
> Fly. Thousands, if not millions of people came to Mexico and stayed. Many of them risking their lives.
> ...


I remember reading an interesting statistic years ago about people who have visited foreign countries and people who state that the U.S. "Is the greatest country on earth." The author cited an inverse relationship between the two groups--that is, those who were prone to make the greatest-country-on-earth statement were much less likely than the general population to have visited a foreign country. (Who studies these things?) 

Disclaimer: Just a bit of entertaining statistical trivia--no idea whether it holds up or not! 

Gary, I loved your "tiny boats" commentary! 

.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> I remember reading an interesting statistic years ago about people who have visited foreign countries and people who state that the U.S. "Is the greatest country on earth." The author cited an inverse relationship between the two groups--that is, those who were prone to make the greatest-country-on-earth statement were much less likely than the general population to have visited a foreign country. (Who studies these things?)
> 
> Disclaimer: Just a bit of entertaining statistical trivia--no idea whether it holds up or not!
> 
> ...


Of course, there are those who travel to foreign lands and spend most of their time looking for American-style food and complaining about how the place they're visiting lacks the comforts of home!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cannot imagine a country without universal health care being considered the greatest in the world...but I guess it is a case of love is blind..


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, there are those who travel to foreign lands and spend most of their time looking for American-style food and complaining about how the place they're visiting lacks the comforts of home!


Oh, surely not! 

.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Of course, there are those who travel to foreign lands and spend most of their time looking for American-style food and complaining about how the place they're visiting lacks the comforts of home!


I guess to some extent we are lucky that we have always lived frugally - not poorly - in fact quite the contrary - but we don't accumulate things - including (somewhat) furniture. But when we do buy something a) we really like it and b) it is very well made. The poor real estate agents in the States that helped us sell our house always had to come up with excuses for the way we lived our life. The best I heard - ' oh they are minimalists' 

We love Mexican food - but we also love American food (Pizza, Texas BBQ, roast beef sandwiches, corned beef sandwiches etc). In nearly five years we have taken two week long trips back to the US principally to eat at our favorite places (and shopping).


----------



## mrpaxson (May 4, 2017)

I've lived happily in Mexico for nearly eight years. 

I sometimes watch videos of people who choose to live in RVs full time, primarily to live on their fixed income and satisfy their desire to travel. I certainly understand those motivations. i have them myself. But I also lived for a year in a small cabin in the forest in Southern California. It was beautiful, but a year was about all I could take living in such a small place. 

I was thinking about the RV folks today and comparing how they live compared to what is available here in Mexico. The place I live in, fully and beautifully furnished, is about $355 a month including electricity, gas, cable, Internet, water, secure parking, laundry and a pool. Our home has a large terrace with dozens of mature plants and a balcony off the bedroom with a jaw-dropping view. We don't pay for the gardener who does pool maintenance. But we do pay about $15 for weekly maid service. We live in a beautiful city with near perfect weather year around. Although we have a car, the public transportation is superior as well.

While I understand the choice this poster made, when I thought about it today, I was very grateful to be in Mexico where I am living so comfortably compared to a lifestyle making do with a porta-potty. I wish this poster the absolute best in her choice. I know I made the right choice for me.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, MrPaxson! Still happy after 8 years does sound like you made the right choice for you. We will be happy to have another experienced voice on the forum.

.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

mrpaxson said:


> I've lived happily in Mexico for nearly eight years.
> 
> I sometimes watch videos of people who choose to live in RVs full time, primarily to live on their fixed income and satisfy their desire to travel. I certainly understand those motivations. i have them myself. But I also lived for a year in a small cabin in the forest in Southern California. It was beautiful, but a year was about all I could take living in such a small place.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've tried different things and keep an open mind, critical to living in Mexico where many come to retire but expect to live exactly as they would NOB, just cheaper. My story is that my wife and I have had a small house on the beach of Colima for some 20 years where we spent at least a couple of weeks every year. Fast forward to late 2015 and I found myself being driven nuts in a career I hated, so I took early retirement with a minimum pension that would have left us a half notch above homeless in SoCal-- and only because we've always been frugal and were able to pay the mortgage early. My wife is native with lots of family here, my Spanish is good, I love the culture, so moving to Mexico was a no-brainer. Yes, the town is small and boring, and while the weather is great about 6 months a year, late summer is suffocating so we usually vacation in the highlands or NOB. Haven't regretted it, especially the quitting work part.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think I was 54 years old when I stopped working. I loved working - I just didn't like the work anymore. My industry morphed into something much different than its early days. I spent about half my career as an employee and half as a sub-contractor. I worked for one successful startup for a lot of years. After that all the work seemed bland. We came to Mexico with a rather fixed set of criteria - which in hindsight was a little off. We wanted a pool/spa - In four years in this house I have never been in the pool. I have been in the spa a handful of times. Yet I clean it all at least once a week. We wanted to be within easy travel distance to the airport in Mexico City for my wife'work. She has taken one business trip in the five years we have lived here and we have taken another three personal trips. We do have an awesome yard - and a view that goes off perhaps 30 or 40 miles. Perhaps 20 or so trees, mostly various fruits. We have a gazillion cactus and about the same number of orchids. I mow my own lawn and a lot of the other work but we do have a gardener come by every other week to do the things I can't do myself. We put in a PV system about three years ago and ever since our CFE bills are 50 pesos/2 month period. Actually we live a life that is rather similar to that which we had in the States - except the food is different. We have no pensions nor are we collecting SS. My wife is still working - but she works from the house (and has it pretty good except for some stress).


----------

